# Heumoederntrails



## Mannitou (22. März 2020)

Guten Morgen Community,
kann mir jemand von euch sagen , ob sich ein Ausflug mit Kindern nach Treuchtlingen zu den Heumoederntrails lohnt.
selbstverständlich erst nach der Corona Krise.
vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Stumpimario (22. März 2020)

Lohnt sich für die ganze Familie. Ist für jeden was dabei und wenn die Mama mal auf die kleinen Aufpasst darf der Papa auch Vollgas geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppel-hoppser (23. März 2020)

War letztes Jahr mit meinem Großen (damals 6 Jahre) dort .
Sind größtenteils an der Talstation den Pumptrack und den Julianstrail gefahren - er fand's klasse und will unbedingt wieder hin.
Einzig das Hochtreten zu den Trails zieht sich ... hier hat aber das Tow Whee einen prima Dienst geleistet.


----------



## Mannitou (23. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## ragazza (23. März 2020)

ist für alle was dabei, auch für die Eltern kann man den Anspruch nach oben schrauben, wenn man den Eulenhoftrail oder Sigistrail fährt.
Klare Empfehlung, sind auch meistens Kinder anwesend.


----------



## Mannitou (23. März 2020)

Auch dir vielen Dank ragazza.
ich denke das ich da mit den Kidds mal hinfahren werde.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (3. Juli 2020)

Kann man an der Talstation Campen?


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juli 2020)

Nein, kann man nicht.
Der Campingplatz ist aber ganz in der Nähe..


----------



## zymnokxx (7. September 2021)

Antrag auf Liftbau wurde eingereicht:









						Skilift für Mountainbiker: Anwohner in Treuchtlingen kritisch
					

Die Heumödern-Trails in Treuchtlingen sind ein Geheimtipp für Mountainbiker. Allerdings müssen sie bis zum Startpunkt erst drei Kilometer Forstweg bewältigen. Radler sollen deshalb einen neuen Skilift nutzen können. Anwohner sind wenig begeistert.




					www.br.de


----------



## ragazza (7. September 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Antrag auf Liftbau wurde eingereicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


natürlich sind die Betreiber ja daran interessiert ihren Park so attraktiv wie möglich zu gestalten. 
Ganz persönlich bin ich ja gegen den Lift, ich finde eine Abfahrt soll man sich verdienen. Zumal die 80 Höhenmeter ja wirklich niemanden an die Grenze bringen sollten und die Auffahrt flach und gemütlich zu bewältigen ist.  Die Trails selber werden halt mit Lift und mehr Besuchern immer voller. Aber ich habe auch Verständnis wenn jemand nur runter fahren will. Jedem das Seine. In den "OFF-Zeiten" unter der Woche und weit weg von Ferien wird der Lift wohl eh nicht laufen. Dann fahr ich


----------



## LeFritzz (12. September 2021)

Ich komme grade heim von sieben Tagen in Czerna Woda, in Trutnov, in Jelenia Gora, in Nove Mesto.

Meine Eindrücke von dort:

a) Die brauchen keine Lifte und wollen die auch nicht. "Ebikes not welcome under age 55" steht am "Dr. Wiessner Uphill" in Czerna Woda.
b) Die können Trails bauen, die tarumhaft sind und die dürfen das auch dort.
c) Tolle Trail Heads. Beer, Burger, etc.

Warum soll ich mich hier noch rumärgern, wenn es dort das Paradies gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (13. September 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mich hier noch rumärgern, wenn es dort das Paradies gibt?



Weil für ein Wochenende (oder auch nur einen Tag) die Anfahrt ins Paradies zu weit ist. Treuchtlingen ist eingermaßen zentral in Franken, daher muss das Paradies zu uns kommen.

Was den Lift betrifft bin ich zwiegespalten... Ab und an den Lift zu nehmen, wie z.B. in Frammersbach macht auch schon Spaß! Gerade mit Kindern/Jugendlichen die nicht die volle Kondition haben aber Technik üben wollen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (13. September 2021)

Lift im Heumöderntal: So lief der Ortstermin
					

TREUCHTLINGEN - Etwa 50 Personen versammelten sich am späten Samstagvormittag an der Talstation im Heumöderntal. Das Thema: Die Trails.




					www.nordbayern.de
				






> Derweil schien es gerade zu Anfang der Versammlung am Samstag, als wäre ein sachliches Gespräch über das Für und Wider eines Lifts schon jetzt unmöglich. Immer wieder fielen die Anwesenden einander ins Wort, Wißmüller und Rieger wiesen mehrmalig auf den eigentlichen Grund für den Ortstermin, die Vorstellung der Liftidee, hin.
> 
> Verschiedene "Störfaktoren"​Konkrete Vorschläge und Impulse für eine Verbesserung der Planungen oder der aktuellen Störfaktoren für die Anwohner gab es indessen nur wenige, obwohl Christian Wißmüller eingangs darum gebeten hatte.


----------



## Hasenbier (13. September 2021)

So stell ich mir eine Anti-Mountainbiker Gruppe vor. Ü40, 20kg Übergewicht, Sport macht man nur auf der Couch und nebenbei immer fressen. 🤬

Für so etwas hab ich leider keinerlei Verständnis.
Schade für die Heumöderntrails.
Ob man den Lift wirklich braucht. 🤷
Hab diesen bei keinem Besuch vermisst. Der Uphill zu den Trails ist doch sehr entspannt


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. September 2021)

Hier auch nochmal in bewegten Bildern:


----------



## ragazza (24. Januar 2022)

kleines Update zur Entwicklung in Heumödern:
Letzte Woche hat sich der Stadtrat von Treuchtlingen mit eindeutigen 18 : 4 Stimmen für die Zulassung des neuen Schlepplifts im Heumödertal entschieden. Das ist aber noch nicht die endgültige Genehmigung, der Ball liegt jetzt noch beim Landratsamt der Kreisstadt Weissenburg. 
Wie schon diskutiert ist der Lift auch in der MTB-Szene umstritten. Schon jetzt sind ja dort auch sehr viele E-Mofas im Bikepark unterwegs. Ich weiß nicht, ob die einen Lift nutzen ? Da kenne ich mich nicht so aus.


----------

